# Jacobsmom's Journal



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay, I am going to give this a shot, please be gentle! 

I started a relatively new plan yesterday.  Here is a little background on me... I used to be pretty good about working out and eating clean, then I got pregnant and had Jake and all things changed.  I need to get back on track and get moving again.  I am at my prepregnancy weight, but need to reshape things if you know what I mean! I need a lot of work on my legs and butt and hell.. how about a whole overhaul.  I know that spot reducing is not possible, but there are areas that need a little more attention than others!! 

I have started a running program to help with the legs and hope to lose quite a bit by June!  

Here is today's plan:

6:00 am - Protein shake w/pb
8:15 am- Oatmeal with scoop of Polaner All Fruit and small dab of honey butter
10:15 am - Luna Bar
1:00 pm - chicken salad w/mayo (made at home) Not sure what else to add..any ideas would be appreciated...
3:30- Protein Shake w/ pb
6:30 - Fish and steamed veggies

I will workout from 11:45 to 12:45... running for 30 min and arms today


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome honey And Congrats on starting a journal!! Your going To get a lot of helpful feedback in here!


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 26, 2003)

Day 3's plan:

6:00am Protein shake with PB
8:30am 1/2 cup oatmeal with Polaner All Fruit to sweeten
10:30am Luna Bar
12:45 pm Turkey sandwich on wheat, green salad with oil & vinegar
3:30 pm - cottage cheese, apple
6:30 pm - Chicken, veggies and 1/2 cup of brown rice

Working out during lunch today.  30 minutes of cardio and 30 of weights...leg day.  I am still very sore from Monday and Tuesday.  Tris, quads, calves and inner thighs are sore!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey there just wanted to wave HI to a fellow Mommy.. You will do just fine and everyone here is always more than happy to give input. ( be careful of who it is tho.. snicker snicker.. i.e Twin peak and Dr. Pain,W8 or Butterfly and of course the gorgeous Princess.. are AWESOME.. Albob and Kuso.. stay far away from them .. o man if they see this.. lol.. ya think they will come after me. ( I sure hope so! giggles) 

Anyway your off to a great start and Welcome aboard the journal train.

smiles to you 

Be well

Erilay'a


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for taking pity on me and replying!   I was starting to get a little sad that noone came to visit! Except you Stacey!   Thanks girl!

Eri- I think I read that you have 6 kids!! Go girl!! I just have a little guy who just turned one on Friday!  You are a brave woman!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey girl!!! I love to help, I am not certified or anything..but I think that I am experienced!! 

Thank you Eri~ I just love your personality~ It SHINES! You are a beautiful woman! 


Okay~ Now I'm gonna attack your meals.. although they look good Now.. But Just curious..why do you eat so often?

Meals should be 3 Hours apart.. to 3.5 hours..4 at the least!

Your goals are to lose a little extra weight~?? And tighten Up??

Also We need to know your stats!! Thanks girl~


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh ALso need to know HOW much you eat at each meal.. I.E.
how Much protein at each? Carbs? fat?  

An Example:
  5 oz. chicken
  1/2c   brown rice
  1 tbsp pb


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

oh stacey stacey .. compliments for Me from one of the most wonderfully vivaciously gorgeous and kind women on the www!!! thanks bunches you made my day!! It really is a treat to have you around as well! BIG HUGS!

okay umm Jacobsmom? do you have another name you go by or are we calling you JM? lol.. I ask cos..well I am nosey .. 
yeppers 6 kids.. 18,13,12,11,11,6 yrs old. ( 4 oldest are boys and 2 last ones are girls.)
Hmm Brave I dunno. I am thinking I am ahead of the game tho.. so many of my friends are just now having kids.. and I am all done.. this is the hard part ..raising them..lol but I think its going alright thus far.. I had them young young and was still able to get my degrees and now its time for me to take care of ME. lol. 

Happy belated birthday to your lil man.. its so wonderful when they are little like that.. I miss it.. ( sort of) .. but I will be an auntie again here soon in Augest so.. I can hold a wee babe then.

I will come and check in on ya as well.. I adore when anyone gets to my journal.. with my time constraints I sometimes go a few days before I get to it but.. when I am on I am ON>. lol.


take care and talk to ya soon!

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey ladies.. my name is actually Shannon!  

As for eating so often..those are plans... in the morning I tend to be a little hungrier... most of my meals are about 3 hours apart..but that 10:30 luna bar is before I go to the gym at 11:30.. because I know I will be dying if I don't eat from 8:30 until 12:30 or 1.  Also, I am usually so busy in the afternoons at work I usually don't get around to those afternoon snacks.. so I basically am not eating from 12:30-1:00 until dinner... and I don't eat after dinner.  I am trying to stay away from starchy carbs at dinnertime as well.  So we are trying to do just protein and veggies.

Okay.. that was a mouthful!!  Thanks for checking on me!! I am going to post today's meal plan in a moment...but I am a little unprepared today!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

Eri, your welcome sweetie!!
And Thank you so much for your sweetness to me, your sooo Awesome!!! And you made my day too 

SHANNON~ HI GIRL!
KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK! I see why you have that luna bar now, I gotcha ya girl..they give me good energy also! Your like me, you need a little carbs! 
Take care darlin'


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 1, 2003)

ya know I have never had these luna bars I hear of.. but then again I live out in the boonies on a small island where everyone eats moose! lol.. just teasing.

but really never had one of them.. hmm maybe I should hunt one down??nah let me stick with my cut first.. lol
maybe as a treat in 3 or 4 months

Stacey you ROCK

Shannon your gonna Rock here!

smiles
Eri'


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

Heya Eri, Thanks woman.. you Rock tooo! 

Don't even look for the luna bars..once you have had one..you want one everyday!! YOUR LUCKY you don't know about them!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

HEY SHANNON~ HOW ARE U??? Give us an Update!!


----------

